

Ask HN: I earned a Google I/O invitation but cannot attend. Can I sell it? - aflaisler


======
yuhong
You can get a refund:
[https://www.google.com/events/io/help#!/registration](https://www.google.com/events/io/help#!/registration)

~~~
aflaisler
Thanks dude, but in fact I got the invite from an hidden link in the Google
analytics documentation...(did not pay anything) I don't think it has any
value tbh. That's said i am happy to talk about it - And might be happy to
give it for a good dev (FREAKY DEV) for a reasonable price. Anyone?

~~~
hashtag
Per Google IO Terms:

"Tickets can only be used by the original registrant and can't be transferred
or resold."

If you've already received an invite, its likely attached to your email
possibly.

